# Traditional Archery Rule Number One



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

From now going forward, you will not be allowed to argue your opinions over another member's. When a member asks for help, give your advice and move on. Any commenting on how another member's advice isn't worth a hill of beans, will have their access from this sub forum removed. 

tj


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you!.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt


----------

